# Im struggling to lose weight???



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Right,

as most of you know im a bit of a fatty and i have been desperate to lose some weight for a while now.

about a month and a half ago i was posted down to the falklands with work for 4 months.

since i got here i have been hitting the gym and swimming pool hard, by hard i mean an hours cardio and then a mile in the pool everynight.

in the first 5 weeks i dropped 6.5kgs which was great as it meant i was down to 17.5 stone, the problem is i seem to have hit a wall and the weight isnt coming off now??

im also starting to feel tired and ache a lot too? i also had a cold which i struggled to shift too?

any suggestions on how i can lose some more weight (i would like to drop another stone or so to start with)

this is my routine..........

monday .. circuits for an hour then a mile in pool

tuesday .. one hour x trainer session(15km) the a mile in pool

wednesday... as monday

thursday .. half hour x trainer/half hour treadmill then weights

friday .. hour x trainer then 20 mins treadmill

saturday.. weights session

sunday .. mile in pool

do you think im overdoing it and ought to have a day off or should i keep going??

help !!

cheers

steve


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Seems as though your over training, your doing some form of excercise everyday and not letting your body rest. Thats why I think your getting tired and sick as a result.

Hows your diet? You need to eat properly to refuel and give your body the nutrients it needs to repair itself. 

Youve done well dropping that 6.5kgs so far but keep at it and dont give up because your not making as much progress as for first few months. The weight your trying to get rid of now is what I would call stubborn, closely watching what you eat and taking enough rest inbetween training days will eventually get you to where you want to be.

I think you may be expecting too much because of your initial success with the weight loss but as with most things in life it takes consistency, patience and dedication.

Hope this helps


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you must have 1 rest day a week at least on that schedule & remember 90% of weight loss happens in the kitchen. Its all about calories in


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

try the cambridge diet !!! you can lose quite alot on that, then you wont need to do as much excerise.


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Defo need some rest to allow your body to recouperate. If your run down it won't help. Well done so far mate :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Rest and change your routine a bit every so often, your body learns what you are doing and then puts it down to normal activity.
Portion control at meal times as well, you don't need to fill that big dinner plate. Try using a smaller plate for your meals and, if you can make your meal times regular.
Good luck on what is a difficult task.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

far too much cardio there, you need to do some weight training also. Duration isn't as effective as intensity. The more muscle you have the more more calories you'll burn even when resting

what's your diet like? need to cut down on the carbs and sugars and up your protein - drink at least a 2 litres of water probably more due to the amount of training your doing

resting and varying your regime is very important also so the body doesn't get used to it


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

Have a read of the nutrition guides on the John Stone Fitness forum.

As above, as weight training to your exercise routine. Concentrate on compound lifts, as you can work your whole body with just a few exercises. Take a look at the Strong Lifts website for a good programme.

Remember, exercise stresses the body. It is actually the rest periods inbetween that allow you body to repair, adapt and grow stronger/fitter.


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

thanks for all the replies so far.

i guess i am overdoing the cardio a bit and will ditch a cardio day for a weights day.

the thing is i dont want to get any bigger, so if i do light weights but lots of reps doing the compound exerciszes will i sttill get the same reults??

i also drink at least 6 large glasses of water a day plus watever i take with me in my bottle to the gym.

i havent really watched my diet sofar so i think i can improve thereand hopefully the weight will start moving again.

cheers

steve


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Renton - Check in with your PT at your gym and ask him to go over your routine.

I would suggest you rest on wednesday and maybe take it easy on sunday. You need to let your body rest or you WILL burn out!

Stick to your routine you mentioned. Change is good but would only look at this every four months. (this is ot applicable to weight training)

You need to reveiw your food going in. you need to be watching your calories as they will have the finale say over how much you lose. 

I hate the whole 'diet' mentality. Eat healthy with good exercise and the extra will fall off. It needs to be a lifestyle for this to last.

After all said - Check with your Local PT!


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

zimtimtim said:


> After all said - Check with your Local PT!


Another option could be something like taking up Boditronics.co.uk Bodipro consultation. Not done one myself but read good revews by those that have.


----------

